# Windows 8 flashing cursor



## plucious (Jul 26, 2013)

My Hp touch screen notebook windows 8 noting booting up , it boots to flashing cursor , I have automatic update on, and it ask me to reboot now or postpone, i closed my notebook lid, and later when i open it up it came on and it was spinning, so i thought it was taking to long and powered down by holding the power button and it was on battery power, when i started it back up it went to flashing cursor , i think I may have cut the configuration off because when i stared up the first time it said "configuration complete " the went to flashing cursor, now all it doing is going to flashing cursor please help??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You shut the lid on your computer while it was in the middle of an update. You must always let the update finish and restart before shutting down the computer. 
Restart the computer and press *F8 *at bootup. In the Advanced Boot menu choose *Repair Your Computer*. 
If this doesn't work, do you have a Windows 8 DVD, you can boot off of the Windows Disc and choose your language, then *Repair Your Computer*.


----------

